# Is my new HM show quality?



## CritterNut

I'm not really familiar with showing, but I've been looking at a diagram and my new yellow HM seems to have really nice form. Is yellow an OK color to show? I'd appreciate your input on him!


----------



## bettafishgirl

i'd say so!


----------



## karenluvsbettas623

Wow he is stunning! I would say he looks like he could be but then again the breeders that show are the ones who could actually give you the constructive criticism. Looking forward to their replies, and your boy is gorgeous!


----------



## CritterNut

Thanks for the compliments on him! I think he's great!


----------



## VictorP

He's good but has some flaws. Colouring wise he's a good yellow other than his irridescence and his rays are a bit bent.


----------



## lilnaugrim

I aggree with VictorP, in addition he's also a RT. an HM needs to have a flat tail and smooth edging, no ray's sticking out or anything like that so that would be a fault on him as well as the irid because it's in random splotches on his tail and not all the way around on his fins. If the irid went through his dorsal and anal as well, it might be a slightly different story but I believe that is also a fault on color.

Hard to tell from the picture but it looks like his ventral fins might be a little on the stubby side? If they are the same length as his anal fin he should be just fine but his anal fin is also extremely heavy, finnage wise. Now I'm not sure how much of a fault that is or anything but I don't think it's too bad.

But some good things is that his fins all meet which is excellent! And they're all relatively the same length which is fantastic and his topline isn't terrible. I believe his body:finnage ratio is quite nice as well but I'm not as experienced in that yet.


----------



## CritterNut

What defines a rosetail? I'm a little confused because I have a fish with a tail fluffier than his and someone said he was not a RT. His ventrals are as long as his anal, I believe, judging by the video (he hasn't arrived yet).


----------



## lilnaugrim

I could be wrong but Rose Tailing is usually when the HM has too many ray's and starts to make the tail fold and not be flat and straight as it should be. He's not quite RT but he's definitely on the edge of it and that's why I suggested breeding to a girl with a good spread but less ray count.

There are varying degree's of RT of course and the more branching the more it becomes a Feather Tail then.


----------



## CritterNut

Thanks for the explanation!


----------



## Mahsfish

I know everything is probably said but here's my break down. 

Nice yellow coloration on body except for irids. Ideally the fins should be sharper edges and not ridged. It is a rise rail as stated. The eye shows that it carries blue irids which are on the body plus it carries some black which is shown on the beard and the abdomen. 

The dorsal as a stubby first ray aswell.


----------



## CritterNut

So, would you be able to refer me to a picture of a nearly perfect show fish? I have the diagrams, but I think seeing a real fish would help. I want to get good at picking out good show fish so I can easily tell which fry will be top notch.


----------



## Mahsfish

I will try and find one for you


----------



## CritterNut

Thanks!


----------



## Mahsfish

May take a while. I'm on vacay and at a museum. I will try soon tho


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Look for IBC show results.


----------



## GhostFeather

this might help
bill


----------



## CritterNut

Thanks!


----------



## sushiisaboss75

He's got a nice beard lol


----------



## Basement Bettas

CritterNut said:


> So, would you be able to refer me to a picture of a nearly perfect show fish? I have the diagrams, but I think seeing a real fish would help. I want to get good at picking out good show fish so I can easily tell which fry will be top notch.


Find my Facebook page and like it. I do reviews there and tell t he good and not so good on fish up for sale on AB. Educational for developing an eye. Was looking tonight for one to do and nothing really grabs me. I don't review the bad one.. but the nice ones so you learn what to look for.


----------



## Darth

Again, what people here think are good aren't what the judges think are so good, it takes a good eye to tell when you see Sherolyns faults on fish you can better determine what is considered show quality, rarely do they come out of the box that way you must strive to breed good fish and it isn't easy.
I have starting lines but I am a LONG way off of getting anywhere close to where I need to be.


----------



## bambijarvis

The others have already pointed out the flaws and plus sides.
I think he might be a decent start if you're interested in breeding towards a show goal.

Despite his flaws, he is very pretty. Love the yellow.


----------



## Bettawonderland

Hello, we are from Thailand and doing home breed Betta HM and DT. Here is the picture of 1st place HM winner year 2009 same type with your HM. Hope this help


----------

